# Uri Geller = Fraud!!



## Loki (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.darat.org/~dimossi/James.Randi.debunking.on.Tonight.Show.wmv

 I thought it was even humorous at some points.

 Thoughts?


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 22, 2005)

It's always fun to see a fraud get exposed.  It always amazes me the number of people who are willing to believe anything based on faith.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 22, 2005)

_**MODERATOR NOTE:
 *THREAD MOVED TO HORROR STORIES WHERE IT AND ALL OTHER FRAUD OR LIE BASED THREADS BELONG

 *G Ketchmark / shesulsa
 *MT Senior Moderator*_


----------



## Loki (Aug 22, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> _**MODERATOR NOTE:
> *THREAD MOVED TO HORROR STORIES WHERE IT AND ALL OTHER FRAUD OR LIE BASED THREADS BELONG
> 
> *G Ketchmark / shesulsa
> *MT Senior Moderator*_


 *stands corrected*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 22, 2005)

*Note: Several Off Topic posts have been removed from this thread. Please keep to the topic. Comments concerning other subjects are best dealt with in the correct forums.*


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 23, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> http://www.darat.org/~dimossi/James.Randi.debunking.on.Tonight.Show.wmv
> 
> I thought it was even humorous at some points.
> 
> Thoughts?


Absolutely hilarious, I just love to see bull being denounced as bull.


----------



## still learning (Aug 27, 2005)

Hello,  It sad people fool others by tricking them and making money from it. ... It is nice someone can bring the frauds out in the open.....Aloha


----------



## CrankyDragon (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanx for the post, I saved the video for sharing!


----------



## Loki (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys...

 Was anyone else laughing when Peter Popoff smacked down those elderly ladies?


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 27, 2005)

I remember reading about Uri Geller in an ESP book when I was a kid. And I saw a ton of psychics on "That's Incredible".

I haven't seen many folks publicly displaying any psychic ability nowadays. Actually, I take that back. Has anyone debunked John Edwards or Benny Hinn yet?

Speaking of Benny Hinn, I wonder if he got his inspiration from Peter Popoff?


----------



## searcher (Aug 27, 2005)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> I remember reading about Uri Geller in an ESP book when I was a kid. And I saw a ton of psychics on "That's Incredible".
> 
> I haven't seen many folks publicly displaying any psychic ability nowadays. Actually, I take that back. Has anyone debunked John Edwards or Benny Hinn yet?
> 
> Speaking of Benny Hinn, I wonder if he got his inspiration from Peter Popoff?


Benny Hinn and John Edwards debunk themselves.   If people are taken in by their crap then they need their heads examined.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2005)

Isn't this old news? I thought he was debunked long ago.


----------



## Loki (Oct 21, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Isn't this old news? I thought he was debunked long ago.


 If the Tonight Show can be called the debunking of Uri Geller, then yeah. But some of us weren't around then. Debunking BS artists never gets old though ;-)


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 21, 2005)

lol...'ok, lemme rest a little...' and Johnny resting his chin on his hands, just watching him.

that was beautiful. I was very young when Geller was popular. I only knew the name and the general claim about the spoons. Huh....whaddya know, eh, Navarre, there _was_ a spoon after all 

_edit:_ Also, I remember seeing the 'psychic surgery on the tonight show in my teens.  too odd.


----------



## OUMoose (Nov 16, 2005)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Has anyone debunked John Edwards or Benny Hinn yet?


Just a couple examples:

Guide to Cold Reading

Skeptic's Dictionary: Cold Reading

Don't get me wrong, I do believe there are people out there who know things that they have no earthly way of knowing, but 99.9% of the ones who "talk about it" are completely bogus.


----------

